# Catching whites



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been working way toooo much lately and decided I had to go chase some whites. Been hearing about all the reports of whites running in the creeks and had to go looking for them. Caught maybe 50 and kept a limit for a friend . Thought maybe I forgot how to catch whites but it came back to me real quick. LOL !!! It was nice to be out and enjoying the weather instead of working.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a good day to go fishing. i'm glad you had the chance to get in some white bass catching. All work and no play they say.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job Matt !!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great catch wtg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great work matt. Creek fishing is always fun when you get to go up and down the creek exploring.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

It is nice to put down the tools and pick up a rod...you still got the touch Matt.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Sometimes you just gotta go fishing.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*catching whites*

hear you are doing great at your new job.lol


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a nice chest of WB. Waiting for plane now back from HI. Need to catch some next week.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work Matt! I was lucky enough to have my wife request a fishing trip for Valentine's Day so we chased them too. Caught a 2 man limit in about 3 hours after your tips on water color vs. lure color. These hogs were hungry! Thanks man!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

That's how to break back into things. Bet it didn't take too long for you to knock the rust off.

Catching whites for you must be like riding a bike.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Job Matt. I'm going one day this week.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg Matt , now get back to work! LoL


----------

